# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Veshjet Ilire dhe frizuara e tyre.... Keni ndonje Artkull infomimi rreth kesaj?

## LuLiKraS

Pershendetje ka kohe qe kerkoje nje Artikull per Veshje Kombetare Ilire dhe Frizuara ( qethje ) e tyre por ende nuk kam mund te gjej askund...

Ka mundesi ketu ne forum te ndihmoje ndokush rreth keti artikulli?

 Me duhet per te dashuern time e cila do bej nje provim ne Gjuhen Franceze dhe secili nxense dhe xense konkurouse ka per detyre te preznetoj Moden Tradicionale Kombetare...

Shembull do ishte mire per te Gjetur per Mbretin Agron dhe Mbretreshen Teut veshjet  e tyre , Frizuara ( premejve e flokve )  etj.

Ju lutem si mendoni do ishte e mundur te siguroj nje Artikull nga ju?

Ju faliminderit.

----------


## stern

*Veshja Kombetare Ilire



Veshja që Ilirët e kanë bajtë ma së shumti ka qenë këmisha e shkurtë dhe gjatë, e kombinuar njikohësisht, jo gjithmonë me pelerinë.Përveq kësaj meshkujt kanë mbajtur edhe kofsharë.
Këmisha asht e përbere prej dy pjesëve, të bashkuara në krahë me dy pulla dhe ka mundësi te shtrëngohet në mes me rryp.Në tansi kanë qenë shumë të gjata, por priftat dhe perënditë ilire rëndom janë veshë me këmisha të shkurta.Disa autorë janë të mendimit me e identifikuar këtë veshje ilire me atë dalmatine të cilën e kanë marrë Romakët e që ka pasë aq fat ma vonë duke  hyre në përdorim liturgjik në kishën krishtene.
Shpeshherë Ilirët paraqiten me mallotë që mbahej gjithëmonë mbi këmishë.Kishte të gjata e të shkurta të ngjashme me togat dhe lacernat romake.Mallotat rrallëherë e kanë pasë edhe kapuçin.Kjo rrobe asht bajtë e hedhun mbi krahë dhe qëndronte në supin e djathtë e mbërthyer me nji pullë, duke i lenë kështu duart të lira.
Ilirët shumë rrallë kanë veshë kofsharë.Paraqitjen ma të vjetër të kofsharëve e hasim në nji fragment të nji urne të gjetur në Ribiq, afër Bihaqit, në Bosnje, që i takon shek. V ose IV p.e.s.
Kostumevet ilire për meshkuj u përkasin ma në fund edhe kësulat.Deri tash janë konstatuar tri tipe kësulash ilire

- tipi i rrumbullakët (bereta pa anë) shumë e ngjashme me kësulën që edhe sot e përdorin Shqipëtarët (qeleshja) e që në përgjithësi konsiderohet si prejardhje direkte e kësulës së vjetër ilire.

- tipi i dytë ka formën konike që i përgjigjet kësulës prej gëzofit, e cila tash përdoret te sllavët e jugut (shubara) dhe te shumë popuj tjerë.

- tipi i tretë me sa duket i përdorur vetëm prej ushtarëve, ka qenë i rrumbullakët, por me anë shumë të gjanë.

Ilirët kanë përdorë disa tipe mbathjesh, ndër të cilat ma e njohtuna ka qenë opinga e thjeshtë, që përbahej vetëm prej nji cope lëkure që mbulon pjesën e poshtme të kembës, duke përfshi edhe gishtat, kurse në pjesën e e përparme lidhet me disa lidhse lëkure.
Veshja e femres ilire na zbulon karakteristikat autoktone dhe nji llojshmëni të tipareve me të pasura se ato të meshkujve.Kjo veshje ka qenë e përbere prej nji këmishe me mengë të gjata, prej nji fustani të gjatë ose të shkurtë pa mengë, prej pështjellaku, shalli, prej marhame në krye dhe në fund prej shumë lloj kësulash.Këmisha vishej vetëm ose si nënkëmishë.Fëmijtë e vishnin vetëm ate.
Mbi nënkëmishë femnat ilire kanë veshë nji teshë që nuk ka qenë e qepur në krahë, por e kapur me pulla dhe e lidhun për brezi me rryp.Nëse ishte shumë e gjatë, pjesa e poshtme çohej dhe hidhej sipër rrypit.Kjo pjesë e veshjes shtrëngohej përsëri me nji rryp.
E njejtë ka qenë veshja që e bante në shumë solemnitete perëndsha ilire Thana.Kjo ishte shumë ma e shkurtë dhe palët e sja nuk bijshin drejt por në formë të kumbonës.Pështjellaku esht nji element shumë i lashtë i veshjes ilire.Ekzemplarët ma të bukur i kanë tri Nimfe të paraqituna në nji reljef të gjetun në Suhaç, afër Livnos në Bosnje.

Shalli asht bajtë mbi krahë, në paraqitjet monumentale e shohim ose të kryqzueme në gjoks ose rreth krahëve, rrallëherë mbulonte dhe kokën. Marhamën e kanë bajtë si gratë e martuara ashtu edhe vajzat.Kjo edhe sot përban nji pjesë të pandashme të veshjes kombëtare në Gadishullin Ballkanik.
Në periudhën romake gratë në përgjithësi kanë qenë ma konzervatore se meshkujt dhe jo rrallë i shohim të veshura me kostumet kombëtare pranë burrit i cili mban veshjen romake.*

----------


## LuLiKraS

*Stern  Faliminderit per pergjigjen tende.*

 Shpresoj se do marr ndonje pergjigje ne ket postim qe kam hapur une... 

 Po te ishte e mundur dikush te me siguroj nje Artikull te kompletur ne an te Fotografive dhe Teksteve... sepse me duhet qe te perkthej ne Frangjisht... 

 Nuk gjej dot ne as nje Faqe te internetit qe ka te bej me Kultur Shqiptare nje Artikull te keti Plloi te kompletur.. veret me qudit kjo...

----------


## dias10

> *Stern  Faliminderit per pergjigjen tende.*
> 
>  Shpresoj se do marr ndonje pergjigje ne ket postim qe kam hapur une... 
> 
>  Po te ishte e mundur dikush te me siguroj nje Artikull te kompletur ne an te Fotografive dhe Teksteve... sepse me duhet qe te perkthej ne Frangjisht... 
> 
>  Nuk gjej dot ne as nje Faqe te internetit qe ka te bej me Kultur Shqiptare nje Artikull te keti Plloi te kompletur.. veret me qudit kjo...


Ajo qe dihet per iliret, eshte e zbehte dhe nga nje burim i pasigurte. Bile as lidhja shqiptaro-ilire nuk mund te provohet ne menyre direkte dhe te pakontestueshme. Iliret jane nje emer i lashtesise, qe ndonese mund te jene nje nga paraardhesit e shqiptareve moderne, nuk mund te identifikohen si nje korpus etnik i njejte me dimensionin dhe definicionin qe ne kemi sot per kombin dhe etnine, per rastin konkret te shqiptareve. Organizimi etnik i te lashteve ka qene krejt i ndryshem nga ai qe eshte sot. Ne kete pikepamje ne shqiptaret nuk jemi vetem pasardhes te ilireve por te nje seri popujsh te lashtesise. Vete fjala 'popull' i asaj kohe nuk i perngjan fare kuptimit te saj sot, prandaj qe ne nisje mendoj se je gabim, duke i kerkuar vetem tek iliret zanafillen e kultures sone.
Une do te rekomandoja te operoje ndryshe. Meqe flitet per veshjet, ta nisje me ato qe dihet qe jane tradicionale tonat si psh fustanella dhe xhubleta.
Ndoshta jo rastesisht keta ilire te Sllovenise vishnin keto veshje:



Sigurisht qe ky eshte nje fillim, por po ta nisesh nga fundi(pra nga koha moderne), ndoshta mund te ndertosh nje tablo me te qarte se cfare ka ndryshuar ne kulturen tone, pjese e se ciles jane dhe veshjet, per keto 2-3000 vjete.

Mund gjithashtu te shfrytezosh dhe keto informacione:

http://www.arberiaonline.com/viewtopic.php?f=76&t=193
http://www.arberiaonline.com/viewtopic.php?f=76&t=77
http://www.arberiaonline.com/viewtopic.php?f=76&t=79

Ndoshta mund te te vine pake ne ndihme.

----------


## LuLiKraS

dias10 te faliminderit per ndihmen qe me ofrove, do ishte mire pote ket ddhe artikujt te tjter rreth Veshbathjes , frizurave , per Meshkuj e Femana, sigurisht na duhet te gjithve gjera te keti lloi...

----------


## DREAM

Dimali, qyteti ilir nga ku romakët morën veshjet ! 
« më: 17-08-2007, 15:59:30 »  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dimali ka qene nje nga qytetet me te fortifikuara te Ilirese Jugore,dhe ka luajtur nje rol te rendesishem ne lufterat iliro-romake.Ne vitin 219 para Krishtit, Demeter Fari Mbreti i Ardianeve,qe me pare kishte qene komandant i ushtrise se Mbretereshes Teuta,kishte vendosur nje garnizon me Dimalin,e konsidiruar si qytet qe smerrte dot dora e armikut.Dalmatika ilire u përdorsi veshje në rrethet më
të larta romake. Pastaj,iu ndërrua stofi, forma e stolia, u bë veshje zyrtare dhe ngeli si petk liturgjik në kishën katolike deri në ditët tona.

Vendbanimi antik i kalasë së Krotinës ndodhet në perëndim të
malësisë së Shpiragut në komunën Cukalat, të rrethit të Beratit. Kjo kala e ka marrë emrin nga lagjja me të njëjtin emër e fshatit Allabmres, që shtrihet në pjesën jugperndimore të kodrës. Kalaja e Krotinës ngrihet mbi një kodër të bukur, e cila fillon rrëzë faqes perëndimore të Shpiragut dhe vazhdon në krah të majtë të rrugës nacionale Berat–Fier. Nga lindja dhe jugu kalaja kufizohet nga
fshatrat Bistrovicë e Allambres dhe në anën veriore dhe perëndimore kodra zbret në një varg taracash që arrijnë deri në luginën e përroit të Cukalatit. Pozicioni gjeografik, si dhe pozita mbizotëruese e kodrës së kalasë kanë krijuar kushte të mira për një mbrojtje të fuqishme natyrore të këtij vendbanimi ilir. Sipas historisë, Dimali ka qenë një nga qytetet më të fortifikuara të Ilirisë Jugore dhe ka luajtur një rol të rëndësishëm në luftërat iliro-romake. Në vitin 219 Para Krishtit, Demeter fari, mbreti i Ardianëveqë më parë kishte qenë komandant i ushtrisë së mbretëreshës Teuta, kishte vendosur një garnizon në Dimal, i cili konsiderohej si një qytet që s’e merrte dot dora e armikut. Banorët e fshatit Krotinë
mbajnë të gjallë një gojëdhënë të ardhur deri në ditët e sotme e cila thotë: “Dimalin e krijoi perëndia ndaj nuk
mund të merret nga njerëzia”. Ushtritë romake të komanduara nga Luç Emili mundën ta shtien në dorë qytetin pas një rrethimi, duke përdorur shumë mjete sulmi. Në vitin 205 Para Krishtit, Dimali figuron përsëri i rrethuar nga ushtritë romake, por kësaj radhe ai ndodhej në duar të maqedonasve. Në kushtet e paqës që iu parashtruan Filipit V-të, nga prokonsulli romak Semproni, Dimali kalonte në duar të romakëve. Një nga arsyet që Dimali lakmohej kaq shumë si prej maqedonasve, ashtu edhe prej romakëve ishin padyshim edhe fortifikimet e tij, prej të cilave sot ruhen vetëm gjurmë shumë të pakta. Ato përfaqësohen nga blloqe të veçuara guri, të punuara në forma të rregullta drejt kendëshe, që rrethonin një kodër të përbërë nga dy kreshta,
prej të cilave ajo më e larta shërbente si akropol.

Dalmatika Ilire

Etnografët mendojnë se në gjetjet e sotme të kërkimeve arkeologjike mund të njihen disa petka, të përdorura
nga ilirët në Epir. Etnologët sintetizojnë të dhëna dokumentare dhe historiografike për të arritur në
përfundimin se këtu është fjala për veshjet, që ilirët dhe epirotët kanë përdorur. Linja, ose “dalmatika” është një petk i gjatë e i gjërë, me rrip në ije, i punuar me fije leshi. Isidore de Seville shkruan: “Dalmatica vestis
primum in Dalmatia (Illyricum)…” Dalmatica është zbuluar në bustin e “gruas së Dimalit”, në Krotinë. Në një gur varri, të zbuluar në Drashovicë është riprodhuar një burrë, i veshur me dalmatica burrash. Ky petk ilir më pas është zbuluar edhe në tërë Ilirinë dhe në Epir. Historiani austriak, dr. C.Praschniker, i cili në vitin 1923 ka
kryer disa studime në Dimal, shton se mbi këtë dalmatika ilire hidhej krahëve një mantel me rrudha. Ky petk ilir mbahej në shpatullën e djathtë me një gjilpërë dhe mbulonte
krahun e majtë, ndërkohë që krahu i djathtë ngelte i pambuluar. “Më vonë kjo dalmatikë ilire, - vazhdon historiani vienez, - u bë modë në Itali dhe duke filluar nga koha e perandorit Commodus (180-192 të e. s.) u përdor
si veshje në rrethet më të larta romake; pastaj, iu ndërruan stofi, forma e stolia dhe u bë veshje zyrtare e ngeli si petk liturgjik në kishën katolike deri në ditët tona”.

Fustanella dhe Llapana prej Leshi

Ky petk ilir është zbuluar në monumentet e Ribic-it (Slloveni), në Glasinac (Bosnje) etj. “Vajza e Vlorës” mban
gjithashtu një fustanellë për gra. Karakteri ilir i fustanellës është pranuar nga shumë specialistë në etnografi (F. Nopcsa, 1959). F. Konitza mbron iden se, “… fustanella pak kohë më parë ishte një pjesë e veshjes kremtërore të çdo njeriu prej dere të mirë si në Shqipëri të sipërme, ashtu edhe në Shqipëri të poshtme. Puna që të tilla moda veshjeje mund të gjenden dhe në vendet fqinje s’tregon tjatër gjë, veç influencës së fortë që shqiptarët
kanë ushtruar në kohën e shkuar mbi kombësitë rreth e rrotull… Ky kostum u përhap mes grekëve në shekullin
e katërmbëdhjetë, kur shqiptarët nën Gjin Bua Shpatën shkelën dhe pushtuan Greqinë”. Për fustanellën shqiptare shkruan dhe poeti i madh anglez, Bajroni: “Shqiptarët me veshjen e tyre, më madhështoren në botë, të përbërë prej një fustanelle të gjatë… - me pisqolla dhe jatagane
të stolisur me argjend…” Çajld Harold (Bajron). Po ashtu, Llabana është një kapuç i thjeshtë prej leshi. Busti i “gruas së Krotinës” (Dimal) jep dëshminë e parë për këtë element të veshjes ilire të sh. III-II Para Krishtit, Llabana del në reliev edhe në objekte të tjera arkeologjike,
të zbuluar në Durrës dhe në Koplik. Llabanën e liburnëve e përmend edhe M. V. Martial, (cucullus liburnicus). Ky kapuç mund të gjendet dhe sot në Epir. Llabana përdoret edhe në
krahina të tjera të Shqipërisë si Korça, Mirdita etj.

----------


## fegi

Reljev Vajza    ilire me kostum prej Balshe te Elbasani i shekullit 3 Te erese sone

----------


## benseven11

Cfare eshte ajo ikone vajze ilire?Ajo eshte si qofte largu lol.Si kukumjacke.
Edhe keto vepra na shiten me mijra dollare.Te ma falesh nuk e du.

----------


## r'posa

Po kjo paska shami ? Ku mbeti ajo komunistja-juniore qe ta sheh pakes kete Zonjush.

----------


## LuLiKraS

Shamija nuk sjell ngatrrime , kuptohet kohet te lashta eshte udhtua ne kembe ose me mafsh dhe pa pastertia tek njeriu ka qen me e pranishme se sot... dhe nuk eshte nje gje se te paret tan nuk kan perdor shamija apo mbulesa...
Pavarsisht shamija apo veshjet , mbathja te mbron nga pa pastertia  natyres... pluri  apo nga te ftofi , shiu , i nxeti etj...

----------


## benseven11

Ajo eshte si mamaja e qenit lol.
Eshte scary movie(zgeri muviii lol),gogolja lol

----------


## fegi

kjo teme kaqen e hapur.                        http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=72704

----------


## LuLiKraS

fagi: ka pak rendesi ajo tem sepse kjo tem ka peshen me te madhe se ai postim.. andj moderatoret do trasferoj ne ket fush ate postim mesiguri..

 Ne jemi ne pritje te grumbullimit te temave te materialve te reja te veshjeve Kmbetare Ilire... ne ket postim, andaj te ftoj ti bashkoheni keti postimi.

 Ju faliminderit.

----------


## fegi

Fakti që ka qenë e prekur në këtë artikull Enciklopedia Compton është shumë i monumenteve në atributet e shqiptarëve në botën klasike. Pranuar shqiptarët si pasardhës të racës ilire sjell në dritë të tjera historike dhe kulturore shume arritje. 
Para së gjithash, vetëm fakti se rrënjët shqiptare të kthehemi në një kohë kaq të gjatë, më shumë se 2000 vjet, dhe trashëgiminë e tyre, mbetet ende e fortë është historike në vetvete. Kjo paraqet popullin shqiptar si një kontribues i madh për jetën në antikitet, sepse ata ishin një nga kulturat , që përbëjnë këtë botë. 
Ajo ka kohë që janë deklaruar se populli ilire ishin një mal garë barbare, pazhvilluar në sytë e botës së lashtë. Por, si fillim 384 pes ilirët ose "njerëzit e veriut" kontribuar në botën e filozofisë një njeri i njohur si Aristoteli. Sepse, ashtu si është theksuar në Interaktive Enciklopedia Compton Aristotelit ishte "lindur në Stagira, në veribregun perëndimor të Detit Egje. " 
Fakti se populli ilir nuk ishin si të qytetëruara, si grekët e lashtë do ta vërë atë, nuk do të thotë se shqiptarët ishin të pazhvilluar. Ata ishin njerëz të malit që jetonin jashtë tokës dhe të artit, filozofisë, dhe matematikës nuk ishin interesat e tyre themelore. Megjithatë, ilirët e dinte të luftës. Ata lulëzoi mbi të dhe prodhuar disa nga krerët më të mëdha, ushtritë, dhe ushtarët e të gjitha kohërave. Ai tha se ka qenë ilirët pirë nga Skulls e mundi armiqve të tyre. Luftës ishte jeta në Illirium. 
Ky qytetërim ka kontribuar jashtëzakonisht të kulturës moderne, në krerët si Konstantin, Dioclatian, dhe Justiniani për perandorive romake dhe bizantine. Dhe ky qytetërim mistike nuk ishte harruar në faqet e Shekspirit për Viola në "Nata e dymbëdhjetë" është e bllokuar në brigjet e Illirium. Ilirët krijuar një rreth të pushtetit dhe fuqisë në botën e lashtë dhe revolved rreth saj me kulturën e tyre, zakonet, dhe njerëzit. trashëgiminë e tyre gjithmonë do të jetojnë më me popullin

Veshje Tradiocionale e nje qifti ilire

----------


## fegi

Veshje ilire te nje Burri (statua)

----------


## fegi

Statuja e bronxit "Dama antike e Gurit te Zi" sot ndodhet ne muzeun e Luvrit ne Parise.

Statujë Bronxi e blerë nga Konsulli Italian në vitin 1881 dhe sot ndodhet në Muzeun e famshëm të Luvrit Francë.Skulptura paraqet veshje Ilire e cila ka shum ngjashmeri me kostumet që përdorin akoma edhe sot gratë e kësaj zone.

----------

